# Hay on gravel flooring



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

When we built the hay shed last summer, DH and I decided to just do a packed and tamped gravel base for the flooring. It was recommended to us by multiple people, who stated that the concrete would encourage mold growth under the bales. We went with gravel for for the cost savings, since I really think that when the stack is on pallets, it doesn't matter if concrete is under them or not.

Anyway, to my point: how the heck do you clean up the chaff/scrap off the gravel?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

A rake or leaf blower?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have tried a gravel rake, a leaf/lawn rake and a manure fork. I get some up, but so much seems embedded in. 
I may have to see if the neighbor will let me borrow the leaf blower...that could be great fun, good idea.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Be very careful with the leaf blower, I've had gravel come back at me after it flew up and 'bounced' off of a wall, hit me in the head, it hurts a lot. Also if the room is enclosed be careful of the fumes, don't want to pass out/ suffocate.

I've learned the hard way that you have to pick the dropped stuff out of the gravel by hand, or lay a tarp/ matts down over it to make sweeping and easy option.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have pea gravel in my stall. Go get you a cheap electric blower, the smallest one they have. I've been doing this for years, it will not blow into a small pile, but you can easily blow it out to where you can rake it up.


----------

